# Looking for surfy and damp freeride board



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi guys,

I regularly ride with a few friends who are pretty good and fast skiers. I’ve noticed having problems keeping up sometimes on my 154 park board. I want to get into the freeride board game in order to keep up more easily.

So what I’m looking for is a fast and damp board (I love dampness) which swallows bumps and crud and still has a surfy feel to it. I’m not looking for a super stiff plank that doesn’t forgive any mistakes and makes my old bones hurt at the end of the day. 

My shortlist so far (and concerns):
- NS Chairman (super damp but probably too stiff/too much work? Can the Cobra really replace the Heritage?)
- K2 Turbo Dream (Zero Camber with rocker in tip and tail sounds surfy and fun but can’t tell how damp it is)
- RIDE Berzerker or Highlife UL (Too much work?)
- Arbor Wasteland (Love the Arbor rocker but found the Coda a bit squirrelly)

Bonus NS question: I rode a NS Heritage a few years back which I liked a lot because it wasn’t too stiff and still pretty damp. It felt surfy enough. Now NS discontinued the heritage and it looks like the Cobra is supposed to take the Heritage’s place in the line-up. Yet I remember the Cobra being more on the freestyle side of the spectrum. Did they change the Cobra for this season?

I appreciate your input!


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

Basti said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I regularly ride with a few friends who are pretty good and fast skiers. I’ve noticed having problems keeping up sometimes on my 154 park board. I want to get into the freeride board game in order to keep up more easily.
> 
> ...


The Cobra really isn't a replacement for the Heritage. It's softer and has more rocker. Won't really help you keep up with the skiiers. The Ripsaw would be a better option. It's not a surfy board though. You can still pick up Heritage boards, they aren't all gone yet.

The problem is that surfy doesn't generally mean stable at speed. If you are willing to go with a directional board and do less switch riding, the Lib Tech Brando by Lando would be right up your ally.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Demi9OD said:


> ....The problem is that surfy doesn't generally mean stable at speed. ....


+1 to this. Also, the Chairman isn't surfy either. If it helps, I was able to demo next season's Ripsaw & Chairman and did a review here


----------



## JimmyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes Standard?
Venture Zelix?

I currently ride a Raptor, and it's pretty much exactly what you are describing.

Unfortunately, they aren't too easy to find these days......

Depends on what profile you prefer.

RCR, CRC, Camber?


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, I know it's a bit of a contradiction with the "surfy and stable" wish  But maybe there's something that somehow feels a bit like both.

Thanks for the suggestions so far!


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

know you didnt list it as an option, but I use a Slash Straight as my freeride stick. Its super damp and has a nice surfy feel to it in my opinion. Not to stiff either to absorb those bumps.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

get a fish.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

Get a Bataleon... You'll bomb the whole mountain and gracefully pass your skier bro's on the cats.

Best thing about 3BT tech is the catch-free surfy feel... Beasts in the double digit fresh as well.

Also, the camber keeps you confident at high speeds. None of my skier friends get/go down any terrain, except for moguls, faster than me. 

I believe in my sleigh, if you have the camber extended on steep terrain, it's pretty much a classic example of camber while holding an edge extremely well, and in less rigorous/steep terrain, the surfy feel comes back.

Fun boards for sure.. You are a prime candidate for fun. Dream boards for glades.


----------



## Cmac_spartan (Aug 31, 2014)

At one point I was also looking for a fun freeride board and I decided to go with the Jones Flagship. It floats amazing and is super stable. When reading the description of it it seems like it's just a hardcore big mountain board but I have had a ton of fun riding everything on it.


----------



## Bsarosi (Jan 5, 2013)

Not trying to thread jack, but I'm in a similar position as the OP. Looking for a all-mtn/freeride board with a focus on powder - so somewhat damp (not necessarily need extreme speed like OP) but with the ability to surf/float in pow. Sounds similar to the OP so some boards I'm looking at (and maybe the OP will consider) are:

Burton Sherlock
NS Chairman
Capita Charlie Slasher
Bataleon Undisputed

Folks have any recommendations/feedback on these options?


----------



## Cmac_spartan (Aug 31, 2014)

For you it seems like a slash straight would be a good fit. Absolutely incredible board.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

NS The West

If you want that surfy feel with good edge hold, I'd recommend a camber/rocker/camber board. The West is plenty stable at speed, but just a little past mid-range in stiffness. I'd call it around a 6 out of 10. That seems about right.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Cmac_spartan said:


> For you it seems like a slash straight would be a good fit. Absolutely incredible board.


Depending on his weight, not a bad recommendation. It's not that stiff and has a surfier feel than other RCR boards I've ridden. The one caveat I'd make on that board is that it rides quite a bit smaller than it measures IMO. If you want that board, bump up to the next size up from what you'd normally get. I weigh about 195 right now and the 161 wasn't enough.


----------



## Bsarosi (Jan 5, 2013)

I weigh 225 so a 163-165 is what I'm looking at. Sounds like I would need to go longer with the Slash.

Another option I'm considering is the Ride Slackcountry. I'm looking for a powder board first, but still needs to have some freeride/all-mtn ability. 

I should note that this will be a 2nd board for the quiver. Other board is a Bezerker. I love it, hence why I'm considering giving the Slackcountry a try.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Bsarosi said:


> I weigh 225 so a 163-165 is what I'm looking at. Sounds like I would need to go longer with the Slash.
> 
> Another option I'm considering is the Ride Slackcountry. I'm looking for a powder board first, but still needs to have some freeride/all-mtn ability.
> 
> I should note that this will be a 2nd board for the quiver. Other board is a Bezerker. I love it, hence why I'm considering giving the Slackcountry a try.


Yeah, the Slash Straight just isn't for you IMO.

I still think The West, to be honest. Probably a 162. It is available in a 164 as well, but that one's a wide and honestly, I think the 162 would be enough. I'm riding a 159 at 195# right now and I can do everything on the mountain that I want to do on that board. I've had it in chutes with powder above the knees and it's no problem.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

When i think of "surfy freeride" i picture this:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Surfy freeride. Burton Barracuda, K2 Ultra, Salomon Derby Snake, Bataleon Camel Toe, Ride Alter Ego (unclipped), anything from Korua (asumptive as I haven't ridden them, but the shapes look awesome), Lib La Nina, though I personally think its backwards, Gnu Zoid, Arbor Shreddy, or a Nitro Slash.

Which with you riding a Zerker and considering a Slack, take a good long hard look at the Alter. Seriously. It was the funnest board I rode this year at SIA, and feels smaller than it is. I rode the 59. My current big board is a 54. So size up, get the extra float, and on a grromer it still wont feel big.


----------



## Bsarosi (Jan 5, 2013)

I may be getting too specific, and I'll do some research on these, but which of them tends to be flat between the feet and under bindings? I'm not a huge fan of the rocker under feet. Prefer the rocker at the tip and tail and flat between.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Bsarosi said:


> I may be getting too specific, and I'll do some research on these, but which of them tends to be flat between the feet and under bindings? I'm not a huge fan of the rocker under feet. Prefer the rocker at the tip and tail and flat between.


with this profile, you might want a Venture Zelix....
http://siasnowshow.snowsports.org/supplierdashboard/upload/129/Venture_Catalog_15_16.pdf

page 3

actually, all Ventures have this profile, the Odin is billed as a big line freeride board. The Euphoria is too pow specific for your requirements.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

flat =K2, (maybe others too) turbo dream would be good


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Surfy yet damp and stable able to blast groomers with skiers. You want an old school cambered shovel nose pintail. Shovel nose pintail gives you the surf and traditional stiffer camber gives you the dampness and stability to blast with skiers. My board at 180# for this is an old Option Northshore 162.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Surfy yet damp and stable able to blast groomers with skiers. You want an old school cambered shovel nose pintail. Shovel nose pintail gives you the surf and traditional stiffer camber gives you the dampness and stability to blast with skiers. My board at 180# for this is an old Option Northshore 162.


Exactly. That's why i posted the Dupraz up there...


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Surfy yet damp and stable able to blast groomers with skiers. You want an old school cambered shovel nose pintail. Shovel nose pintail gives you the surf and traditional stiffer camber gives you the dampness and stability to blast with skiers. My board at 180# for this is an old Option Northshore 162.


Not full camber, but NS Summit would fit that profile and be super damp.


----------



## riderriderpow77 (Jan 11, 2015)

This is very simple. 

skiers average speed is always double a snowboarders when skill level is similar.

you're never going to be faster than a competent skier period, don't kid yourself.

but keeping up requires a CAMBER board, long ( nose to forehead high) and STIFF.

you're going to have to flat base and carve very aggressively which means u need a camber stiff fast stick.

burton custom x or salomon xlt or a niedecker unit.

wear a helmet going 50 mph bro:injured:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Camber, shovel nose, tapered pin tail beast is the Juice Wagon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

Buy two boards. One full camber and one Powder Orientated...........

Powder boards aren't made to go fast and race and the fast traditional camber board isn't made for powder per say.

You go to a specialist because they specialize in that one area. I personally have:


Jones Flagship (all around beast, powder and groomer, fast, daily board)
Jones Hovercraft (powder beast)
Slash ATV (Fast, groomer board, traditional camber)


Most stiff boards and not damp. You want fast and stable, that means stiff which usually does not equate to damp. Sure some people swear by NS and their hybrid tech but nothing is as fast as a traditional camber board that's just locked in. Straight line both next to one another and you will see the difference. 

And where did traditional camber come from? SKIS!! And who is the fastest on the mountain............SKIERS........


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

golfer1659 said:


> Buy two boards. One full camber and one Powder Orientated...........
> 
> Powder boards aren't made to go fast and race and the fast traditional camber board isn't made for powder per say.
> 
> ...


I'm just gonna be honest here. You're an idiot.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> I'm just gonna be honest here. You're an idiot.


Please explain why because everything I said is correct.

Let me guess you have been riding for like 4-5 years and think you know it all since you are on a snowboard forum too much judging your post count. LOL....


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Camber, shovel nose, tapered pin tail beast is the Juice Wagon.


Sure, but I'm gonna be surprised if his 'old bones' do well in a transition from a park noodle to a gnarly as hell JW.


----------



## riderriderpow77 (Jan 11, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> I'm just gonna be honest here. You're an idiot.


This response was made because "skiers are fastest on mountain" statement wasn't it lol. 

Shows your immaturity and lack of knowledge. 

We all know skiing is way easier than boarding. So don't worry....

As always to you kids out there, don't be a 'SKIDDER' and carve 4-real


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

riderriderpow77 said:


> This response was made because "skiers are fastest on mountain" statement wasn't it lol.
> 
> Shows your immaturity and lack of knowledge.


Way to assume, dipshit.

My post was because he was just flat out wrong. Positive camber doesn't necessarily equal faster and some of the best pow sticks on the market ARE positive camber. Also, the idea that stiff automatically = not damp? WTF?! Most of the damp boards on the market are on the stiffer side of the spectrum. It's actually pretty tough to find a soft board that is also damp. The guy is an idiot who doesn't know what he's talking about when it comes to snowboarding.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

my trad cam is damper than wet blanket, almost too much cuz i can't feel anything then end up scaring ducks and little kids. look for the exceptions, not the rules


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> Way to assume, dipshit.
> 
> My post was because he was just flat out wrong. Positive camber doesn't necessarily equal faster and some of the best pow sticks on the market ARE positive camber. Also, the idea that stiff automatically = not damp? WTF?! Most of the damp boards on the market are on the stiffer side of the spectrum. It's actually pretty tough to find a soft board that is also damp. The guy is an idiot who doesn't know what he's talking about when it comes to snowboarding.


You sir are a jackass. Show me a TRADITIONAL CAMBER powder board. Traditional camber means the WHOLE board is TRADITIONAL CAMBER......not "camber" added in. Dumbass.

The best powder boards on the market are Traditional camber? You sir are a dumbass.

There is a reason why all alpine boards/race boards resort back to traditional camber, because it is the fastest. Rocker is only going to slow you down and make it less stable. The more stable the board, the faster it can and will go with the right rider.


And yes when a board is extremely stiff it does not do well on uneven cement crud unlike a medium flex board will it will give and take easier.


You sir have been snowboarding for what 4 years? Take the lessons NOOB....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sigh... alright, continue on. I'm not gonna argue with you. Not worth my time.

Yep, I've been posting on a snowboarding forum for two years before I even started riding. Maybe that makes since to a Long Islander.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

golfer1659 said:


> You sir are a jackass. Show me a TRADITIONAL CAMBER powder board. Traditional camber means the WHOLE board is TRADITIONAL CAMBER......not "camber" added in. Dumbass.
> 
> The best powder boards on the market are Traditional camber? You sir are a dumbass.
> 
> ...


My '07 Rossignol The Experience.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Holy fuck... This forum needs a fucking time out. People are acting like fools.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Brohaim you need to calm down.

Nearly all BX boards nowadays have nose rocker. It initiates a turn with less drag and less effort. Camber Pow Decks? Juice Wagon, A Frame, Darwin, Whitegold, Camel Toe, Nitro Quiver... they are out there and they work great.

Damp has more than one meaning. The Hovercraft is a super stiff board, not damp at all. The Flow Chill is near a noodle but with ABT is actually pretty smooth. The Ride Highlife is gnar stiff but also super smooth. 

When done right a board with rocker will be FASTER than one without as having your contact points lifted relieves drag.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Brohaim you need to calm down.
> 
> Nearly all BX boards nowadays have nose rocker. It initiates a turn with less drag and less effort. Camber Pow Decks? Juice Wagon, A Frame, Darwin, Whitegold, Camel Toe, Nitro Quiver... they are out there and they work great.
> 
> ...


Take a lesson NOOB! Don't you know who you're talking to??? We should all thank that guy for blessing us with his vast knowledge of all things snow sliding related.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> Sigh... alright, continue on. I'm not gonna argue with you. Not worth my time.
> 
> Yep, I've been posting on a snowboarding forum for two years before I even started riding. Maybe that makes since to a Long Islander.


Rides for a long time, first time park in 2011 season.....

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...7147-finally-got-taste-park-riding-today.html


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

golfer1659 said:


> Rides for a long time, first time park in 2011 season.....
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...7147-finally-got-taste-park-riding-today.html


Park riding just isn't my thing, man. It doesn't have to be considering that we actually have real terrain and real snow here in CO.

I guess guys like Jeremy Jones and Xavier De La Rue aren't core enough snowboarders for you, right?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> Take a lesson NOOB! Don't you know who you're talking to??? We should all thank that guy for blessing us with his vast knowledge of all things snow sliding related.


Sorry I don't post on here 7 THOUSAND times and I don't know every board on the market. I have a life and snowboarding is just a hobby I have been doing since 1990. 

I may not know every board, but I know I can outride you on any board you put on the snow....NOOB.....

To me traditional camber does not equate to the BEST powder boards......like you said earlier. Go get laid and off the computer brotha.....but thats probably why you moved to Colorado to hide behind the computer like your angry brother BurtonAvenger who I had to block, since you guys got so touchy when I said the conditions weren't good in a bak bowl in Colorado....


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Also skiier speed is about the fact that they have more than twice the edge and can soak up terrain with both legs simultaneously. Put a 170lb guy on a snowboard and he'll likely have about 120cm effective edge. Same dude on similarly built skis, probably more like 300. Makes a big difference. We have to soak up terrain front to back foot. So basically its one leg at a time. They get to spread that load over 2 legs. 

And for points sake and dick swinging on the intrawebz, I can probably beat you down a groomer on my 47 Derby Snake, which is flat. 10% gear, 90% rider.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

Nivek said:


> Also skiier speed is about the fact that they have more than twice the edge and can soak up terrain with both legs simultaneously. Put a 170lb guy on a snowboard and he'll likely have about 120cm effective edge. Same dude on similarly built skis, probably more like 300. Makes a big difference. We have to soak up terrain front to back foot. So basically its one leg at a time. They get to spread that load over 2 legs.
> 
> And for points sake and dick swinging on the intrawebz, I can probably beat you down a groomer on my 47 Derby Snake, which is flat. 10% gear, 90% rider.


Not a chance brotha. Let me know when ur hitting 60+

Ive been riding longer then most of these kids have been alive. I have seen it and done it all across the world with snowboarding.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

golfer1659 said:


> Sorry I don't post on here 7 THOUSAND times and I don't know every board on the market. I have a life and snowboarding is just a hobby I have been doing since 1990.
> 
> I may not know every board, but I know I can outride you on any board you put on the snow....NOOB.....
> 
> To me traditional camber does not equate to the BEST powder boards......like you said earlier. Go get laid and off the computer brotha.....but thats probably why you moved to Colorado to hide behind the computer like your angry brother BurtonAvenger who I had to block, since you guys got so touchy when I said the conditions weren't good in a bak bowl in Colorado....


I see you fail at reading comprehension. I said that *SOME* of that best powder boards on the market are traditional camber. Some does not equal all.

Next time you come out here, hit me up. We'll ride. I'm not hiding behind anything.

I find it very ironic that you're calling other people angry when you're obviously posting mad as hell. But hey, I'd be mad too if I was stuck in Long Island.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> I see you fail at reading comprehension. I said that *SOME* of that best powder boards on the market are traditional camber. Some does not equal all.
> 
> Next time you come out here, hit me up. We'll ride. I'm not hiding behind anything.
> 
> I find it very ironic that you're calling other people angry when you're obviously posting mad as hell. But hey, I'd be mad too if I was stuck in Long Island.


Sorry my life isn't just about smoking weed like your profile promotes......Burton Avenger said the same thing, I was at Copper last week and asked to meet him person and all I got was crickets...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Did it at Keystone on a 150 Signal Park with a blown out contact point. And I weigh 150lbs before you start bitching more.

You're aggressive and narrow minded opinions are benefitting no one. This is why you are being flamed. You are of no help to any of us.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

golfer1659 said:


> Sorry my life isn't just about smoking weed like your profile promotes......Burton Avenger said the same thing, I was at Copper last week and asked to meet him person and all I got was crickets...


No, your life evidently revolves around being mad and acting like you know a lot more than you actually do. You do it well.

Hey, if you gotta suck at life, be good at it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

Nivek said:


> Did it at Keystone on a 150 Signal Park with a blown out contact point. And I weigh 150lbs before you start bitching more.
> 
> You're aggressive and narrow minded opinions are benefitting no one. This is why you are being flamed. You are of no help to any of us.


If you noticed the trend within the trend, you will notice the LOCATION, of the people that are trying to flame me on all accounts. They are from CO, I posted in the colorado section that the back bowls at copper were pretty shitty the one day and they all started crying and attacking me.

A guy came in seeing if it was better to ride Breck or Copper the next day and I knew a guy who rode breck the day before and he himself said it was better then copper and coppers conditions sucked that day.

So since then they have been following me around trying to nit pick anything.

And no I don't think a full traditional camber board equates to one of the best POWDER boards on the market. Thats why I got a Jones Hovercraft.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> No, your life evidently revolves around being mad and acting like you know a lot more than you actually do. You do it well.
> 
> Hey, if you gotta suck at life, be good at it.


Sorry I am successful and I don't spend every waking moment on the internet and post 7 thousand times.....noob.....


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Golfer, would you kindly shut the fuck up. Just stop. You sound like the biggest fucking bitch right now. "Wah, wah, wah...I blocked BA. I fucking ride fast, broham. I fucking read your profile because my dick was getting soft and I needed a recharge." 

What next? Offer board advice on a board you've never ridden? 

Go sit in the corner and reflect for a moment.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

golfer1659 said:


> Sorry I am successful and I don't spend every waking moment on the internet and post 7 thousand times.....noob.....


I work from home. Generally keep the forum open in the background to entertain myself between running reports and fielding sales calls. It's my experience that "successful" people aren't this mad all the time. Maybe you do well financially, but if your persona on this site is an accurate reflection of you then I wouldn't call you successful. Sorry about that. Sincerely hope you can find happiness.

This is the view from my "office" where I sit typing right now:










Enjoy Long Island! :hairy:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

more illiteracy. 

Lgorge don't even smoke weed you dummy, its called philosophy, its a quote....lol nevermind haha I'm retarded ahahahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

So u sit at home, smoke weed and take service calls for what like an airline? Yea good luck in retirement.....




linvillegorge said:


> I work from home. Generally keep the forum open in the background to entertain myself between running reports and fielding sales calls. It's my experience that "successful" people aren't this mad all the time. Maybe you do well financially, but if your persona on this site is an accurate reflection of you then I wouldn't call you successful. Sorry about that. Sincerely hope you can find happiness.
> 
> This is the view from my "office" where I sit typing right now:
> 
> ...


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

It's Leo Trollstoy :happy::trolls::trolls::trolls:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

Long Island is reaaaaaally tough live on, enjoy your land locked state:




















linvillegorge said:


> I work from home. Generally keep the forum open in the background to entertain myself between running reports and fielding sales calls. It's my experience that "successful" people aren't this mad all the time. Maybe you do well financially, but if your persona on this site is an accurate reflection of you then I wouldn't call you successful. Sorry about that. Sincerely hope you can find happiness.
> 
> This is the view from my "office" where I sit typing right now:
> 
> ...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I've been telling people I'm retired lately, durr fun.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Enjoy Long Island! :hairy:


holy fuck thats epic!!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> more illiteracy.
> 
> Lgorge don't even smoke weed you dummy, its called philosophy, its a quote....lol nevermind haha I'm retarded ahahahahahaha


Haha! This dude's a trip.

I think I smoke weed about 5x a year these days.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

lab49232 said:


> It's *Leo Trollstoy* :happy::trolls::trolls::trolls:


Now _that's_ some serious "ill" literacy!!! :rofl4: :lol:
lmao


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Tatanka Head said:


> Holy fuck... This forum needs a fucking time out. People are acting like fools.


Been thinking the same... today, every second thread went astray, even tho it's still winter 



Tatanka Head said:


> What next? Offer board advice on a board you've never ridden?


Too late...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

golfer1659 said:


> So u sit at home, smoke weed and take service calls for what like an airline? Yea good luck in retirement.....


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Did this guy really try and one up by posting a bridge photo? I have no interest in the beach, so having water close buy is of no interest to me. I want REAL mountains. Winter AND summer. I'll stick with CO and living 15 mintues from Breck, Kestone, Copper, A-Basin, and some of the best mountain biking and trail running iN the country. You can keep your island.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

golfer1659 said:


> If you noticed the trend within the trend, you will notice the LOCATION, of the people that are trying to flame me on all accounts. They are from CO, I posted in the colorado section that the back bowls at copper were pretty shitty the one day and they all started crying and attacking me.
> 
> A guy came in seeing if it was better to ride Breck or Copper the next day and I knew a guy who rode breck the day before and he himself said it was better then copper and coppers conditions sucked that day.
> 
> ...


Midwest chiming in... You're a fucking prick. 

Oh, and I'm in my fourth year and can hit 50mph on a 300' hill. Big fucking deal.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Did this guy really try and one up by posting a bridge photo? I have no interest in the beach, so having water close buy is of no interest to me. I want REAL mountains. Winter AND summer. I'll stick with CO and living 15 mintues from Breck, Kestone, Copper, A-Basin, and some of the best mountain biking and trail running iN the country. You can keep your island.


He responded by posting a stock pic he found online. I guess he knew no one would want to see what his cubicle looked like. :happy:

I literally just stood up from my desk and snapped that shot with my cellphone.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


>


Linville,..? I think you may have hit the nail on the head there! That is _EXACTLY_ why "I'm So Mad!!" :huh: 


:lol:


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

This thread went from damp to moist and salty right quick.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

Deacon said:


> Midwest chiming in... You're a fucking prick.
> 
> Oh, and I'm in my fourth year and can hit 50mph on a 300' hill. Big fucking deal.


Go fuck yourself.......Internet brothers band together.......lol, clowns.......Not much going on in the midwest and colorado..........


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> He responded by posting a stock pic he found online. I guess he knew no one would want to see what his cubicle looked like. :happy:
> 
> I literally just stood up from my desk and snapped that shot with my cellphone.


Actually took the photo last summer, I do photography as a hobby, once again a hobby not 7 THOUSAND post LIFE......noob


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

golfer1659 said:


> Actually took the photo last summer, I do photography as a hobby, once again a hobby not 7 THOUSAND post LIFE......noob


but, golfer...

why you so mad?

Super ironic criticizing someone for posting on a message board while posting on a message board. Just saying...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

we get a free 5000 post bump for living in CO and riding good snow all the time.

Also those guys in the video are rich on the inside, like me, with their Hondas ahahahah


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> but, golfer...
> 
> why you so mad?
> 
> Super ironic criticizing someone for posting on a message board while posting on a message board. Just saying...


7,346

to

369


Hmmmmmm......get a life brotha......


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> we get a free 5000 post bump for living in CO and riding good snow all the time.


Lol........so then I am only 2 Thousand posts behind......u do have much better snow on average.....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

if golfer was a dog...






It's gotta be painful going through life mad AND dumb.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

#uppercutyourself
#fullretard


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

riderriderpow77 said:


> This is very simple.
> 
> skiers average speed is always double a snowboarders when skill level is similar.
> 
> ...



Nonsense. 

I learned to ride with an expert skier, who'd skied all his life. Very good, doing jumps, cliff drops, etc. He boosted my skill level quickly by throwing me into the deep end, probably before I was really ready. But within a couple of seasons I was beating him down the mountain...with a stiff, damp freeride bomber. That's why I don't give up on my NS Titan. I love that board, I know that board, and I've clocked over 60 mph on several occasions...though that kind of freaks me out these days.


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

Boy, that escalated quickly.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

golfer1659 said:


> Go fuck yourself.......Internet brothers band together.......lol, clowns.......Not much going on in the midwest and colorado..........


uhhhhh,

do you snowboard? 
at all?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Well, that problem either resolved itself or one of our mods resolved it. It's a win regardless.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

alchemy said:


> uhhhhh,
> 
> do you snowboard?
> at all?


The guy either has a separate blog/forum or whatever and comes here just to make the SBF less appealing to users and make his a better option....

Or was banned from here, has a gripe and comes in only to make things worse on purpose.

It's the typical "you don't let me play so i'll break your toys" playground kinda thing....

Best is to ban and ignore.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm a noob here, and even I now know when a thread is 3+ pages it's most likely because there's a flame war going on. 

People need to learn to not feed the trolls. It's quite obvious when people are trying to get under someone's skin. 


Anyway, I wish I could ride/test more boards before buying to give more valuable input in this thread.


----------



## riderriderpow77 (Jan 11, 2015)

lol that was great...

flame war, hella shots 1 dead body and 1 just outta icu.

and btw, the point wasn't about who has the ABILITY to go down faster...its just science that skis are faster.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Way to assume, dipshit.
> 
> My post was because he was just flat out wrong. Positive camber doesn't necessarily equal faster and some of the best pow sticks on the market ARE positive camber. Also, the idea that stiff automatically = not damp? WTF?! Most of the damp boards on the market are on the stiffer side of the spectrum. It's actually pretty tough to find a soft board that is also damp. The guy is an idiot who doesn't know what he's talking about when it comes to snowboarding.


TRUTH .... WTF SHRED:blahblah:


----------

